# PCA



## Johanna (Jun 21, 2017)

I wish I could go. I cannot be away from home at night unless Joanne goes with me - she does not hear her low glucose alarm. I used to go to PCA every year.


----------



## Pavie (May 4, 2021)

Lol, the first thing that popped to mind when I read the title was "principal component analysis", and I was like does anyone need help with data analysis?

Here's PCA (Poodle Club of America): https://poodleclubofamerica.org


----------



## Basil_the_Spoo (Sep 1, 2020)

Hmm, I forgot that we have a poodle club of America. I couldn't find any links to streaming of the event.. maybe as we get closer.

There's a lot of cool pictures on the site if anyone needs some new eye candy.


----------



## EVpoodle (Sep 25, 2018)

I wish, but unfortunately we cannot go, maybe next year.


----------



## Raindrops (Mar 24, 2019)

I wish I could be there! It sounds awesome.


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

Good luck 🍀


----------



## farleysd (Apr 18, 2011)

Skylar said:


> Good luck 🍀


Thank you! I will be showing my young puppy, Thyme, in the 4 - 6 months old puppy class, and my girl Ruby in the Bred By class. Santiago will be shown by Alan. As long as they show well I will be happy!


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Good luck! Would love to see some photos.


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

farleysd said:


> Thank you! I will be showing my young puppy, Thyme, in the 4 - 6 months old puppy class, and my girl Ruby in the Bred By class. Santiago will be shown by Alan. As long as they show well I will be happy!


Oliver and I wish you a wonderful, successful trip to PCA, and I truly hope to attend one day!!!


----------



## Johanna (Jun 21, 2017)

Hope you have a great time at PCA and bring home some ribbons!


----------

